# Jacksonville, FL - #A297196 WM Baby



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Jacksonville AS, FL #A297196 white male, 8 mos

904-387-8924








[/img]


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Adorable boy, but the poor guy looks terrified. Hope someone comes to get him.


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

That photo makes me think of a fox for some reason. He looks so scared.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

The poor little thing--he looks so sad. He's just a baby!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Just a young boy looking for someone to love.


----------

